#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  undergraduate, recomend a software to start

## phanteon

Hello.
i Study geology and while im still studying i want to learn how to work on some software related with mining, petroleum, stratigraphy, and those things.
i know how to work on ENVI, Photoshop, AutoCad and ArcGis. i want to learn how to work in a software widely used in the geologic world.

i have seen some like petrel, --- ------- suite, oasis montaj, omni, vista, rockworks, vulcan.
please recommend me some to start with.



thanks, sorry for my englishSee More: undergraduate, recomend a software to start

----------


## brhm

petrel and any seismic software(-------) would be vey good to start with. But make sure not to become a software operator rather than a geologist!

----------


## oluokun

Dear All,
please i need some IWCF well control training videos from reputable company like petroed, petex, schlumberger sedco and othes.
hope to hear from the members soon.
thanks
Oluokun

----------


## oluokun

Dear All, please i need some IWCF well control training videos from reputable company like petroed, petex, schlumberger sedco and othes. hope to hear from the members soon, or please send it to my e-mail :Embarrassment: teslas@yahoo.com thanks Oluokun

----------


## CsmGeo

Hey this will totally depend on the type of career you wish to pursue, ie petroleum exploration vs. extraction, geophys, mining, mineral exploration, resource development; the list goes on! What floats your boat? 
As someone mentioned earlier some skills might end up pigeonholing you into a job you didn't really imagine/want. And you certainly can't learn them all. 
Think about whether you prefer stomping through the jungle, sailing the high seas or crunching data and modelling. Maybe some people will have a better answer for you if you share your preferences. But as always you should think hard about it first because what you wish for might just come true.

 :Wink:

----------

